# BC Grant Shoot



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 1, 2009)

When is it this year?


----------



## hansel (Jun 1, 2009)

Usually the same weekend as the ASA in Columbus, I'm guessing the second weekend in August


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jun 1, 2009)

hansel said:


> Usually the same weekend as the ASA in Columbus, I'm guessing the second weekend in August



But the classis is in july this year


----------



## hansel (Jun 1, 2009)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> But the classis is in july this year



Well then I have no clue when it is then

I'm not going to make it this year anyway


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 2, 2009)

It's usually been the same weekend as the Classic, but I need to know for sure.  

Anybody?


----------



## fish30523 (Jun 4, 2009)

It should be August 8 if the shoot is still on the second sat in aug I'll be there great shoot


----------



## mhayes (Jul 7, 2009)

*you are correct!*



fish30523 said:


> It should be August 8 if the shoot is still on the second sat in aug I'll be there great shoot



It is August 8th.
practice and registration is 6:30-8am
shotgun start at 9am
BC Grant is giving away a 4 wheeler this year, GUARANTEED giveaway!
if you want a copy of the flyer pm me and I can e-mail it to you. 

Matt


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 7, 2009)

Heres a copy of the flyer


----------



## Stopes (Jul 22, 2009)

Check out the Flier posted by Chase. The guys are giving away a four wheeler this year. Dennis says there are actually 5 ranges with 20 targets each. Plenty of room for all that want to come. Last year 496 shooters participated. It has become the largest non-sanctioned shoot in the SouthEast.    Everything is free including breakfast, lunch, the shoot and entry for great door prizes.


----------



## southernslayer (Jul 24, 2009)

this is a great shoot me and my son go every year and will be there this year also.they make you feel like part of the family.


----------



## rockdawg (Jul 24, 2009)

Is the guest speaker John Boy from the Waltons? Wasn't his name Richard Thomas?


----------



## fish30523 (Jul 27, 2009)

that is johnboy's name wonder if it is the same richard thomas


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 28, 2009)

What town is this in?


----------



## trykon7 (Jul 28, 2009)

dhardegree said:


> What town is this in?



I want to say, Cornelia... I know it is behind the car dealership on 365n next to Wilders Outdoors....
I will be there...


----------



## Stopes (Jul 28, 2009)

The address is 1405 BC Grant Road, Alto, GA 30510 for those with GPS. Directions are I-85 N merge to I 985 merge SR 365 18 miles N. of Gainesville. Hayes Family Dealership on right. Turn right on Charlie Davis Road dead ends into BC Grant.


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 28, 2009)

I hope to be there.


----------



## trykon7 (Aug 3, 2009)

It's almost time!!!!!  It will be here before we know it..  Can't wait to shoot BC Grant...


----------



## dhardegree (Aug 3, 2009)

Won't be able to make it.  Sorry Matt.  I have an opportunity for a 14 hour deep sea fishing trip for dirt cheap.  I passed the last one up and if I pass this one up, I might not get asked again.


----------



## mhayes (Aug 4, 2009)

dhardegree said:


> Won't be able to make it.  Sorry Matt.  I have an opportunity for a 14 hour deep sea fishing trip for dirt cheap.  I passed the last one up and if I pass this one up, I might not get asked again.



No problem, maybe see ya next year. 

I don't get no invatation?


----------



## dhardegree (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry man, I was the last one to get the invite.  6 is all we taking.


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 6, 2009)

Were planning on being there. Is 8:00 the cut-off for registration? I have to make a detour on the way up to drop off a rabbit dog so i'll be pushing it if we have to be there by 8:00


----------



## B.C. Girl (Aug 6, 2009)

Since we use a shotgun start we have to set a cut off time. You are still welcome to come but we can't promise you would be eligible for the drawings.


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 7, 2009)

B.C. Girl said:


> Since we use a shotgun start we have to set a cut off time. You are still welcome to come but we can't promise you would be eligible for the drawings.



I understand that. im just asking if 8:00 is the cut off or if we get there at 8:45 can we still sign up?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## BlackArcher (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok have fun boys.


----------



## goob (Aug 8, 2009)

had an awesome time! Didn't do so well, shot a 175 but had a great time with the soon to be inlaws. I did hear that some scum took a bow though.


----------



## james hyde (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks BC Grant! Top notch all the way! Had a big time, every year is bigger and better, don't know how you keep doing it! This is a dedicated group of folks who know how to take care of business. Bless each and everyone of you.


----------



## rcf1968 (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree great shoot had a blast.First time there and I was really impreessed.See you next time GOD BLESS and keep spreading the word. Thanks.


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 8, 2009)

Great shoot and GREAT bunch of folks putting it on! We had a good time and will definately be back next year. 

My shooting was plum sorry but I did get to take home a new bow!
We were sitting outside and I just had got it out of my mouth that "I never win anything in a drawing"  and they called my name


----------



## goob (Aug 9, 2009)

did you get the Pearson or the Monster? well the little girl won the Monster(her dad was HAPPY!) so I guess you got the Pearson or the Elite?


----------



## jmharris23 (Aug 9, 2009)

It was my first time as well. I thought it was great. Very well organized for the amount of people who were there.


----------



## B.C. Girl (Aug 9, 2009)

We're happy everyone had a good time. The final number on shooters was 761!  Good thing we added the extra 20 targets.

For the first time in 10 years we had an issue of theft that saddens us very much. A Browning Illusion bow was taken. We had hoped by accident but no one has called or let us know the had taken it. We offered to buy owner a new one but he refused.

Thanks to all of you that came out and celebrated our 10th year. I know a man in Homer, GA that probably rode the wheels off a new atv yesterday.


----------



## stuffer (Aug 9, 2009)

We enjoyed the shoot shot decent really liked the way it was set up lots of mid to long shots on our course that we were'nt used to but over all it was a great shoot very well organized for as many shooters that were there. Sorry to hear about the bow that someone stole hope they bring it back . Maybe they will get a conscience and return it. I've got a couple extra bows if the owner needs to borrow one


----------



## zack10 (Aug 9, 2009)

I am 9, we went to the shoot.we really enjoyed it.


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 9, 2009)

goob said:


> did you get the Pearson or the Monster? well the little girl won the Monster(her dad was HAPPY!) so I guess you got the Pearson or the Elite?



I got the Elite. Shot it a couple times this evening, it'll definately smoke an arrow. 301 at 64# with a 2212. Same arrow and d.weight from my Switchback is 278 fps.


----------



## Hab Co. Slayer (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks to eveyoneone who helped put on a great shoot..... i really appreciate everyones hard work to make it all possible... and these guys dedication to follow the lord.... cant wait to see what is in store for next year.... 

Thanks again guys, Glen


----------



## GAcarver (Aug 10, 2009)

Wish I could have been there, this is the first one I have missed in a 
few years, But at the moment I'm in Guyana with the national
guard, realy missed being there.


----------

